# request for help



## AurumShine (Jun 4, 2009)

scsi connector pins and amd processor and computer scrap .i think the two scsi and amd duron processor is good for gold recovery . but what you think 1kilo(2.2pound)scsi connector(pins and plastic connector both
not cable) on 5$ and one amd duron ceramic processor only 2$ who worth more gold .1kilo scsi connector with plastic connector or AMD Duron 850processor . 
:lol:


----------



## AurumShine (Jun 6, 2009)

removed post


----------



## EDI Refining (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess your brothers friend, has no hard feelings, about shipping this e waste to poor countries. Where they process and disguard material in a very hazardous way. Hurting the enviroment and causing serious health affects to the employees/children in the area.


----------



## AurumShine (Jun 6, 2009)

what is your feeling about Afghanistan and Iraq and terrorism in poor countries.bombs is Hurting the environment and causing serious health affects and death to the employees/children .Many more people hate the e waste recycling but not hate with war and terrorism in poor countries which is many more more harm full for environment then e waste.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 6, 2009)

aurumshin,

There is not much value in the ribbon cables. I have a guy who picks them up from me
when I have a load of empty PC cases or other escrap material. All I get paid is 4 cents
a pound. Search ebay for AMD ceramic CPU's and see what they sell for up there. Then
realize that is probably close to the value of the gold content in the CPU's themselves.
There may be some approximate values found on the forum but each persons yields
will be different based upon their methodologies and attention to detail.

If we all will learn to respect each other, the environment and ourselves, we can help 
make the world a better place - at least as much as it depends on you and me.

Best of luck in your processing and refining.


----------



## AurumShine (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks glorycloud for your positive reply . :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 7, 2009)

Why you want to rush into bussines? First of all dont do something what you dont have knowledge about. Second thing is I strongly advise not to leave job. Try to recover gold from escrap in your spare time maybe take some time off or holiday and try few experiments. They will not be succesfull without prior study. This site is cool with loads of tips, help and loads of pictures of nice buttons, bars but there is lot of study and hard work behind all that... Do you homework, if you want to be succesfull in business dont ask others if you will be just ask yourself and put some effort into that...


----------



## AurumShine (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks patnor1011 for your Favorable advise.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 8, 2009)

I dont meant to be rude. I am in the same position as you. I have good supply of escrap and want to go into recycling. I am thinking about it for last 3 years. Yes I am convinced that it will be success but I am reluctatnt to do that first step. I have so much experience with doing bussines as I have tried several things in last 15 years. Some of them were quite sucessfull some of them disaster. That is what is holding me off for now. I just know that there is so many things that can go wrong and I cant just go for it as I am now responsible for my family and that is 3 people for which I need to take care and provide. If Ill be young and single again then I can think about to go to some risk but for now this is my motto /we have some so called "old mans truth" /: "Two times measure one time cut". I nearly set up company with two local folks in last october we were literally on steps to local court and business chamber and I pulled out as they changed some details of our agreement. Things are constantly changing so Ill go and do my things small first and then Ill see. Maybe someday my dream comes true... I wish you best of luck and whatever you are doing be carefull.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jun 8, 2009)

Aurumshin:

First of all,do not leave your job..second, find in this Forum the gold content in microprocessors..third,take a look to Steve´s videos about gold recovery...fourth,in the best case,you will find about 3-5 gr Au/kg of ceramic chips so make your accounts.Gold recovery is a good bussines IF you have many tons of motherboards.

Finally,this what the Forum is for....to help members.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## AurumShine (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks patnor1011 you share your personal information with me you are older than me it means you have more information and more knowledge than me . about my job i do work in my office as robot just earn money i not do work with heart and i not like job because it is not related with science .your advise me that not leave your job so i not leave my job until i have not 5 to 6 kg gold (it is so bigger target for leaving job) . my thinking is if i purchase a processor (other scrap) on 2 $ and after refining i get profit 2 $ and 1 $ goes to acid it means my profit is 1$ on processor (scrap) it means i refine 10000000 processor and my profit is 10000000 $ and you can sell your gold very easily just go to market sell them it is depend on you how much scrap you can refine but in your job you can get just permanent pay . another example any many company who make a camera, toys ,tv another things the company profit is depend on costumers if no costumer purchase things no company can make a money . But in e waste money depend on you how much you can refine don't worry about selling . i can do gold refining with AR and another methods and i recover gold from scrap when i have a lot of gold then i launch my pictures in gallery.

Also thanks Arcos Frank but motherboard is also contain any other precious metal such as palladium silver .and also we can get profit with base metals when we do work in large scale.


----------

